

Apple censors a album on iTunes, the cause could be racism and sexism. (pt_BR) - spacial
http://musica.uol.com.br/noticias/redacao/2015/06/03/loja-virtual-da-apple-se-nega-a-vender-album-brasileiro-com-mamilos-na-capa.htm

======
xsmasher
Automated translation:

"Apple's online store refuses to sell Brazilian album with nipples on the
cover"

[https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=pt&tl=en&u=h...](https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=pt&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fmusica.uol.com.br%2Fnoticias%2Fredacao%2F2015%2F06%2F03%2Floja-
virtual-da-apple-se-nega-a-vender-album-brasileiro-com-mamilos-na-capa.htm)

Sounds like they objected to the cover art more than the music.

------
cmdrfred
Rucka rucka Ali is on itunes and that's the most racist and sexist music I've
ever heard.

